# She wants a dog, I don't. Help?



## BlackSh33p (Sep 5, 2010)

Long story short... she is an animal lover and really wants us to get a puppy. I have no interest in getting a dog and *do not* want one.

#1: I am allergic to dogs. My eyes get itchy and my nose gets stuffy if I play with them or stay in a house where one lives for a long period of time.

#2: Dogs are noisy. We live in an apartment and I don't want to be the one with the "yapping dog" that bothers the neighbors. I enjoy my piece and quiet... don't want to be constantly bothered by one wanting attention.

#3: Dogs are messy. I don't want to be cleaning up after it. I don't want one tearing up my furniture or in my car scratching things up and getting hair all over the place.

#4: Dogs are expensive. We are just now getting to a place financially where we can afford some luxuries... I don't want $100+ a month tied up in dog maintenance.

Every time I try to talk with her about it she gets pissy and storms off or gives me the cold shoulder. 

I don't want our 7-year relationship to end over something as stupid and trivial as a dog... but I think that is the road that we are on.

There are times where I just want to bluntly say "Me or a dog, you choose." and leave it at that...

Any advice on how I can address this matter with her calmly and sanely?

Thank you.


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

If you're really allergic to dogs then that should end the discussion. What is there to discuss?


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

I agree, if you're allergic to dogs the discussion should end there.


----------



## greeneyeddolphin (May 31, 2010)

Yep, if you're allergic, that should be all there is to the discussion. If you feel the need to come up with more reasons, I'd think maybe you're not allergic. And if you are, and you tell her, and she doesn't care, then you have bigger problems than her wanting a dog and you not wanting one.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

If she's an animal lover, perhaps the choice of another pet would be a good compromise. She also could volunteer at a local animal rescue or shelter facility and feed her need to care for animals in that way. If pets are a big expectation for your wife, I'm a little surprised this issue wasn't settled before you two got married. I know pets have always been a huge feature for my wife and she wouldn't be happy without pets in the home.


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

She can't expect you to medicate your symptoms away and stress your kidney and liver with drugs because she likes puppies.

The local shelters do need volunteers. . .dog walkers, bathers, etc.

Maybe when you get a house someday you could have an outside dog as a compromise.


----------



## cherrypie18 (Feb 21, 2010)

Yeah, if you're really allergic then end of discussion. She would be immature and selfish to keep arguing over it.


----------

